# Ex is so vindictive



## marksaysay

This is more of a vent than anything else but my ex-wife is fighting a losing battle, I believe. 

After finding out daughter had been claimed on taxes, I notified my ex that our divorce agreement clearly stated I had the odd years and she had the even years. I even sent her the necessary form. Two weeks after notifying her, I get a notice in the mail stating "A request has been made to review your child support." 

It is pretty clear to me this is a vindictive act on her part. And because she wouldn't voluntarily follow thru on our court documents, I filed contempt against her. I didn't want to do it, but she left me no choice.


----------



## Pluto2

How long has it been since there was a review of support. Just saying, because in my state its every 2-3 years, but I agree the timing is beyond suspect. What's her situation?

I will also share that despite the fact that our agreement states my ex and I will alternate each of our two children as dependents every year, I shamelessly took them both this year. In my defense, he didn't file any taxes last year, is behind on his support, and has failed to comply with any of his financial obligations under the decree. I'd love to charge him with contempt, but the slippery little puke is on the run again with no known address.


----------



## marksaysay

The last time was roughly 1.5 yrs ago. We'd been in and out of court concerning CS for quite a while prior to that. Every time I missed a couple of payments, she would file contempt. I'm caught up now and I have been since I started my current job over a year ago. 

Typically, here in Indiana, CS is only reviewed upon one parties' request. I definitely didn't request it.


----------



## Pluto2

Has she remarried or found someone else, or is she just focused on you?


----------



## marksaysay

I think she's had a boyfriend for quite some time now but I don't know. And I wouldn't say she's focused on me. However, I did hit her radar when I notified her that she wasn't supposed to do what she did!


----------



## jorgegene

marksaysay said:


> *I think she's had a boyfriend for quite some time now but I don't know.* And I wouldn't say she's focused on me. However, I did hit her radar when I notified her that she wasn't supposed to do what she did!


then she's probably making him as miserable as you by now.


----------



## marksaysay

Whatever the case, he can keep her!


----------



## lifeistooshort

File a complaint with the IRS and include a copy of your divorce decree. They'll reverse her claim and penalize her for taking it.

I probably would've done that instead of going to her with it. I have a good friend in the IRS and they deal with stuff like this all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marksaysay

Well, for a few reasons, only one judge here is allowed to handle our proceedings and I'm pretty sure he's grown increasingly agitated by her actions over the years. I don't think her unwillingness to comply with our decree will sit well nor will her vindictive actions...just my thoughts.


----------



## WreckTangle

Sorry you're going through this. Wish I could offer better advice, but I agree - you should file a complaint with the IRS. If the decree states she is in the wrong they will correct and probably assess a penalty. I feel bad because I complain about my ex continuing to nag me about not getting the kids to bed on time and so on. Hang in there, man!


----------



## marksaysay

Thanks. I could go on and on about her behavior but it's not necessary.


----------



## bandit.45

I went back and re-read some of your posts from 2011. This woman is a nut. 

I have no words other than to say I feel for you.


----------



## marksaysay

bandit.45 said:


> I went back and re-read some of your posts from 2011. This woman is a nut.
> 
> I have no words other than to say I feel for you.



Dude, I went back a couple of years ago and read some of my old threads. I didn't get very far. Having had the time pass, I realized I was a mess and, yes, she is crazy. Thanks for your sympathy.


----------



## hope4family

I read the thread and my first response is. "Yup". 

I had to go through something similar last year. My exact quote was this. "You know what was in our decree. I understand if you made an honest mistake. Please change your tax filing status. Failure to do so will result in me having to take you to court to get this corrected. An action I do not think should be done. Let me know if you need assistance, I am willing to help."


----------



## marksaysay

hope4family said:


> I read the thread and my first response is. "Yup".
> 
> I had to go through something similar last year. My exact quote was this. "You know what was in our decree. I understand if you made an honest mistake. Please change your tax filing status. Failure to do so will result in me having to take you to court to get this corrected. An action I do not think should be done. Let me know if you need assistance, I am willing to help."


In my case, I even mailed her the necessary form, a note that said "Please return by Feb. 15th to prevent any further action", along with a SASE so all she had to do was sign and mail it. The deadline was a month from the day i sent it. She couldn't even do that. 

I am kinda curious. How did your situation end? Did he/she make the correction or did you have to go to court?


----------



## hope4family

marksaysay said:


> In my case, I even mailed her the necessary form, a note that said "Please return by Feb. 15th to prevent any further action", along with a SASE so all she had to do was sign and mail it. The deadline was a month from the day i sent it. She couldn't even do that.
> 
> I am kinda curious. How did your situation end? Did he/she make the correction or did you have to go to court?


I paid for her to re-file using my personal tax consultant. She tried at the last moment to get me to change my mind. I couldn't do that. It wouldn't be in our sons best interest. 

I know it was hard for her, and it made her angry, she likely felt hurt by it. I was hurt too though. It was a conversation I hoped I would never have to have. To her credit she followed through though. According to my tax adviser she hated my guts every step of the way.


----------



## Chuck71

When I was dating my later XW back in the 90s, her XH did this. My accountant who once worked for the IRS

told her to file as she planned and send in the D decree. It might have taken an extra couple months

to receive her taxes but she did ..... and her XH got into all kinds of schit over doing this.


----------



## NextTimeAround

jorgegene said:


> then she's probably making him as miserable as you by now.


That might be wishful and wasteful thinking. 

Lots of nasty people know ow to be charming when they want to be.


----------



## marksaysay

Chuck71 said:


> When I was dating my later XW back in the 90s, her XH did this. My accountant who once worked for the IRS
> 
> told her to file as she planned and send in the D decree. It might have taken an extra couple months
> 
> to receive her taxes but she did ..... and her XH got into all kinds of schit over doing this.


I just did that last week AND I'm waiting for a date on the contempt filing. I gave her a chance to voluntarily fix it but she chose not to.


----------



## marksaysay

Well, my hearings for the contempt of court and child support review were set for the same day and time. This should be interesting. My ex had signed a form stating she wouldn't have to show for the CS review BUT she does now have to show up because of the contempt. I don't think she's gonna like that!


----------



## HobbesTheTiger

Haha, great, I hope the judge throws the book at her! Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## marksaysay

HobbesTheTiger said:


> Haha, great, I hope the judge throws the book at her! Keeping my fingers crossed for you


Truthfully, I'm not sure what I'm hoping for. Do I want her to get in trouble? I can't really say I do. What I do want is that she starts to understand things cannot always be the way she wants them and that she is not always in control.


----------

